# Leader Material



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

After losing a few solid bream lately, I've decided that I need some new leader material. I've been using Platypus 'Classic" mono, but two solid bream have snapped the line at the loop knot :evil: :evil: , and one flathead snapped it in the same place just after he was lifted out of the water... I'm putting it down to the line being 3 years + old.

Can anyone recommend any cheapish, quality fluorocarbon leader material? I've heard Berkley Vanish is good and it's fairly cheap - would this be the way to go?

Thanks,
Rowan.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Rowan
Japanese type Fluorocarbon is the best in my opinion for light leader, I buy this stuff of E-bay and love it. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/F1-Fishing-Line- ... dZViewItem

Seagar is another good one but I prefer the stuff I posted above. I generally use 4-6lb for bream and 8 ld for bay Squire. Once you use good quality leader you wont go back to the cheap stuff. It does cost more but 50 mtrs lasts a long time.
Also do a search in the tackle section as this has been covered quite a bit and there was a link to some test done on different brands and Vanish from memory fared the worst. I wouldn't recommend Vanish.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I use Berkley Vanish 6lb on all my small rods and I have never had any dramas with it - I would certainly recommend it (especially because it is also cheap).


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I use Nitlon for my bream fishing - 4lb through to 10lb - not cheap at around $20 for 100 yards, but excellent quality


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yo Zuri Flouro carbon - very strong and fine diameter - I think price is reasonable. I use this on all my gear as leaders.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

after 3 years i am not surprised its stuffed....sorry no advice....i don't fish that light......


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

Fulling Mills, a mate of mine won the Australian Open Bream comp with this leader in 2006, Ive been using it for a while now and rate it highly, although at 29$ for 50 metres its not cheap, if not that then nitlon is pretty good, when u compare the two, fulling mills is alot thinner for the same reported breaking strain, really top stuff imo.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I only use Yamatoyo fluoro...

I use the 4 or 6lb spining fluoro for Bream

and the Rock fish in 8 or 10lb depending on what I'm chasing..

Cost around $20-30 per 100m and is the strongest, softest fluoro I've used.. 
I used to use Vanish but found it's knot strength rather poor..

Most of the breaming guys swear by Yama so I gave it a try and havent looked back


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Fluro carbon up to 15lb on various rods. I also use Yamatoyo or Penn leader on heavier outfits 50lb to 100lb depending on structure.

I replace my leader after most trips as it will suffer abrasion.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'll put my hand up as one of the Berkley Vanish fans. I use 8lb vanish fleuro on my light rods and have been very happy with the strength of the leader. Not $$$$ either.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I like Nitlon in fluoro & jinkai in mono. I use weights between 6lb & 60lb (the bream don't like the 60lb).


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

ive used the same vanish spool for the last 5 years


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I do use Jinkai - only in 80lb !!!!!!!! I havnt had any bust offs yet with that one :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: I'm hoping though :? :? :?


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Phoenix said:


> I replace my leader after most trips as it will suffer abrasion.


so do I ... VERY important in my opinion... sometimes even mid-session after I been wrapped a few times..


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

kraley said:


> but with a tailor I might have stood a chance with something a bit more hardy would likely have landed me a new pb of some sort.


Kraley the bigger tailor I was catching earlier this year were cutting through my 50 lb Penn leader like it was cotton. I would get them to the yak and they would dive under it and ping!...buggers. I ended up using a 20ld wire leader......that fixed them. BTW I was using live pike as bait and running a wire trace from the forward hook to the tail........Tailor love pike tails. :lol:

Rowan I think the Fluorocarbons win and I've used Yamatoyo to and its very good.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - chalk up another vanish fan.

I use the 6Lb and 8Lb and have no dramas with it. I chaged from the 8Lb mono I had lying around a while ago with the SP's and haven't looked back.

Steve


----------

